# First time during the day



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Couldn't believe it guys, heard coyotes howling for the first time ever right in the middle of the day last week. I was working in someones back yard, right in town mind you, and the police went by on 394 sirens a blarin' away, 394 is probably about a mile from where I was, as the sirens became a little more faint as the cops got further away, I heard the dang coyotes start yipping in the swamp behind the house I was at. The woman whose house I was at told me she see's coyotes all the time cutting through her yard into the swamp. This is about 10 miles from Minneapolis, I just can't believe how many dang coyotes there are here in town. It was cool to hear, but frustrating at the same time knowing I'll never get a chance to take a whack at any of them. How often do you guys hear them howl during the day? Fist time I ever have I can tell you that.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

I wish they would come out in the day time here! You might try getting an arrow into them around dusk one evening!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I shoot an air gun when I have an ADC job in the city---no regs against them here.

Check your regs---maybe you can have a new game in town.lol.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Dave what type of air rifle would that be?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Air guns can be powerful also.


----------

